# Tip replacement.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Broke about 4" of the tip off a heaver and need to remove the next guide down[dbl. foot] and put on a new tip. The wrapping appears to be shrink tubing, and an x-acto blade barely scratches it. Any suggestions? Thanks a bunch. wdbrand.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Shrink tubing? You sure it's not thread and finish? If you take a hairdryer on a low setting and VERY VERY carefully put some heat to it, it will soften the epoxy. You don't want to get it any hotter than you can stand to touch it. Once you slightly heat it, you should be able to cut the thread and finish off the guide foot.Just be very careful not to damage the blank.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Don't have a clue bass.*

I know it's hard as nails. Just didn't want to ruin the tip. Would make a fine replacement in a pinch. I'll try the heat and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i heat the epoxy a bit, then run the blade UP towards the guide ring, starting from foot.
if i manage to hit the thread. ill use pliers to pull thread. pull thread and the rod should turn in your hand. 
then it should all unravel nice and clean, but its gonna leave alot of epoxy flakes.. 
so i recommend do this above a garbage can or some place your able to sweep later.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks fellas.*

I'll post up the outcome. One last question. What will cutting 5" off the rod do to the rating, weight wise?
Like in being more weight friendly. Was probably a med. to med. fast tip to start. Rated 3 to 8 oz. I would think it would allow more weight since it will be stiffer, not that I need it, but still curious since I know from reading the board, ya'll tweakem a bit here and there.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It will stiffen the rod considerably.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Figgers.*

But with me not being a power caster due to a bad back, don't think it makes any difference. However, an extra tip that will handle the weight better might eliminate buying a new outfit. Appreciate ya'lls help wid a bunch of dumb questions.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Put some heat to it*

and got all the thread and epoxty off the feet. Some thread was left on the rod at the bottom side of the foot so I'll probably stop and take it to the coast and let them put the tip on. Unless somebody has a better suggestion.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Forgot to mention*

that the glue/epoxy used to put the foot on didn't come off. Best method of doing that since the tip won't go on til I get that off. More heat and then how to remove it????


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

is the rod a gloss finish or matte finish?
if its gloss. just pick at it, itll flake off cause the epoxy cant stick to the shiny surface.
(this is why i like glossed blanks)

if its matte. try to pick, get lucky and itll come off.
worse comes to worse, you might need to sand a little to get it all off. but its not a big deal.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks ooeric.*

Appears to be matte. I'll try sanding first.


----------

